# Nach Peanuts nun Kommunikationsfehler



## Bremsklotz (24 Dezember 2004)

Laut einem Bericht der Frankfurter Neuen Presse von heute, basiert die Zahlung von € 160.000,00 auf einem KOMMUNIKATIONSFEHLER zwischen RWE und Meyer!!!

Warum passiert mir das nie!  :bigcry:


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,334350,00.html


> RWE-Tochter zahlte CDU-General 160.000 Mark aus Versehen


und als Trostpflaster..
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,334425,00.html


> Der zurückgetretene CDU-Generalsekretär Laurenz Meyer kassiert noch einmal. Die Partei zahlt ihm rund 52.000 Euro Abfindung. Der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Hans-Jürgen Papier, befürchtet angesichts der Nehmer-Qualitäten mancher Politiker einen Vertrauensverlust in der Bevölkerung.


was für einen Vertrauensverlust? Verlieren kann man nur, was vorhanden ist...

j.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Dezember 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Laurenz Meyer hat ganz legal und zu Recht Geld von seinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber (für den er Jahrzehnte gearbeitet hat!!!) bekommen.


*Lölchen*
Unser Rächer der Enterbten ist mal wieder besser informiert als die Staatsanwaltschaft.
Wenn es dann ein offizielles Statement der StA zu den Ermittlungen im Fall Meyer wegen Untreue gibt, unterhalten wir uns weiter und lachen mal gemeinsam über dein Posting.
Abgesehen davon hat Meyer schon eine seltsame Art, das Gürtel-enger-schnallen zu kommunizieren, in dem er die Hand auf hält...
Da komme ich irgendwie nicht so ganz mit. :gruebel: 

MfG
L.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Dezember 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,334425,00.html


> Die wahlkämpfenden Landesverbände Schleswig-Holstein und Nordrhein-Westfalen
> zeigen sich indes keineswegs zufrieden mit der von Meyer geleisteten Arbeit.


j.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2004)

*Laurenz Meyer hat ganz legal und zu Recht Geld.......*

Es mag zwar rechtens gewesen sein, aber moralisch in Ordnung war das noch lange nicht.

Aber manche Leute können ja mit Begriffen, wie z.B. "Moral" nicht viel anfangen, bzw.sie sind in deren Vokabular nicht enthalten!

Ich beglückwünsche Sie zu Ihrer Meinung! :lol: 

MFG


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Dezember 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn z.B. alle in der Welt so moralisch handeln würden, wie ich, dann würden wir wohl im Paradies leben.


 :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol: 

Tobischatzi, you made my day...
Wenn's in deinem Business mal nicht mehr so gut läuft, dann gib mir Bescheid. Du könntest auf so mancher öden Feier den Profi-Bespasser geben...

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2004)

He Stalker, du willst doch wohl Tobi nicht unterstellen, das er keine oder kaum eine Moral hat.
Ich denke er hat viel Moral und wenn wir alle seine Moral hätten, wäre es wirklich wie im Paradies für uns, da keiner mehr Geldsorgen hat. Jeder hätte genug davon und wir bräuchten  keinerlei Foren wie dieses hier. Denn jeder würde ja das selbe moralische denken haben und so handeln wie er und schon gäbe es keine minderwertigen Gefühle...:holy: 

Aber wie beim Geschmack, hat eben jeder seine eigene und andere Moral... :bigcry:


----------



## A John (26 Dezember 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @xray
> So ist halt die Welt.
> 
> Wenn z.B. alle in der Welt so moralisch handeln würden, wie ich, dann würden wir wohl im Paradies leben.


Jo. Und es gäbe auch keine mit Nazi-Genen behaftete-, ihr Leben vergeudende Neider, Versager, Betrüger, Lügner und sexuell Gestörte.

Wir verneigen uns in Ehrfurcht vor Eurer göttlichen Erhabenheit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*Ich kann jedenfalls jeden Morgen aufrecht in den Spiegel ...*

@T.Huch

Solche Spiegel gibt`s nicht!  :vlol: 

@ A.John

Ich schließe mich an und verbeuge mich ebenfalls!   

Viele Grüße


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Tobi,

Wieso findest du es traurig, wenn für BT das Geld wichtig ist? Auch für mich ist es wichtig, weil andere es von mir haben wollen. Ist Geld für dich wirklich nicht wichtig?  Glückwunsch, dann lebst du schon im Paradies.

Geld ist leider der Dreh-und Angelpunkt dieser Welt geworden,  sonst würden wir, ob wir wollen oder nicht - mit oder ohne Moral alle zu Dieben und Betrügern werden. Auch Deine Kundschaft könnte Deine Angebote nicht mehr bezahlen und aus wär´s mit Deinem schönen Leben im Paradies - traurig!

 


Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2004)

@Tobi,

ein bodenständiges Umfeld -sofern es heute jemand  zu Zeiten verordneter Mobilität noch hat, ist eine schöne Sache. In der Not - wenn es ihnen dreckig geht, halten die Menschen immer zusammen und jeder hilft jedem. Aber auch nicht nur aus purem Eigennutz. Insofern hilft diese Bodenständigkeit wenigstens nicht hungern zu müssen und sichert das  Überleben. 

Aber die Zeiten haben sich gewandelt. Die Schere klafft immer weiter außeinander zugunsten derjenigen, die es mit Anstand,  Moral, Ehrlichkeit und all den leider zu Negativ-Floskeln verkommenen Begriffen nicht allzu genau nehmen. Wenn Du es in diesem  Umfeld  mit Ehrlichkeit noch schaffst reich zu werden, dann lebst du wahrhaftig in einem Paradies und dann sei es Dir auch gegönnt. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Dezember 2004)

Zur Erinnerung:

Thema war "KOMMUNIKATIONSFEHLER" und nicht Selbstbeweihräucherung eines T. H.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Thema war "KOMMUNKATIONSFEHLER" und nicht Selbstbeweihräucherung eines T. H.


Danke an die Erinnerung , es gibt hier Poster, die sind immun gegen Ironie.

j.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*Als Workaholic kann man nur nicht auf die Schnelle aufhören*

@T.H.

Man muss auch einmal entspannen können.

Gönnen sie sich doch einmal etwas, Sie können es sich doch leisten.

Wie wär`s denn mit einem Wellness-Urlaub?

....In der Karibik vielleicht, da soll`s sehr schön sein.

 :bandit


----------



## drboe (27 Dezember 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich im Onlinebusiness angefangen habe, hatte ich kaum Kohle.  Und von familiärer Seite kam auch nicht gerade viel. Und auch schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt ging es mir gut genug. Hungern musste ich jedenfalls nicht.
> Dieses bodenständige Umfeld ist vieleicht der Grund für den Erfolg. Denn wer alles in der Kinderheit und der Jugend von "Papi gesponsert" bekommt, kann nicht wirklich lernen mit Geld umzugehen.
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Schon in meiner Schulzeit hat man mir an Herz gelegt, dass ich Kabarett machen soll. Man sah in mir einen zweiten Harald Schmidt ... aber das kann ich ja immernoch machen.
> Aber bis ich das mal wirklich mache, muss noch viel Wasser den Rhein runterfliesen. Jobangebote habe ich trotz Vollauslastung derzeit massig. Nur wer einmal selbstständig ist, bleibt dies auch immer.
> Unabhängig davon hätte ich es auch nicht mehr nötig zu arbeiten. Als Workaholic kann man nur nicht auf die Schnelle aufhören


Hups! Nach soviel tränenseeliger Prosa, die zweifellos Maßstäbe setzt, fällt es schwer noch mitzuhalten. Allenfalls das Schicksal vom Alm-Ohmi oder der Heidi käme da noch heran. Nun, nur die Harten komm'n in Garten. Und richtig hart war die Zeit, von der der Senator erzählt:

_*Wenn der Senator erzählt*
Franz Josef Degenhardt

Ja, wenn der Senator erzählt.
Das ist der, dem das ganze Wackelsteiner Ländchen gehört
und alles, was darauf steht.
Wie der angefangen hat:
Sohn eines Tischlers,
der war mit vierzig schon Invalide,
alle Finger der rechten Hand unter der Kreissäge.
Mit fünf Jahren schon ist der Senator jeden Tag
von Wackelrode nach Hohentalholzheim gelaufe,
zwölf Kilometer hin und zwölf Kilometer zurück.
Und warum?
Weil in Wackelrode ein Liter Milch zweieinhalb Pfennig gekostet hat,
in Hohentalholzheim aber nur zwei Pfennig,
und diesen halben Pfennig durfte der Bub behalten.
Das hat er auch getan, zehn Jahre lang -
von Wackelrode nach Hohentalholzheim,
von Hohentalholzheim nach Wackelrode.
Und nach zehn Jahren, da hat sich der Senator gesagt:
"So", hat das ganz Geld genommen,
ist hergegangen und hat das erste Hüttenwerk
auf das Wackelsteiner Ländchen gestellt.
Ja, wenn der Senator erzählt.

Dann 14/18, der Krieg.
Und hinterher, da hat sich der Senator gesagt:
"So, jetzt ist der Krieg verloren,
was ist dabei rausgekommen?
Gar nichts."
Und dann hat er sein Geld genommen
und Grundstücke gekauft.
Hier eins, da eins.
und dann kam die Arbeitslosigkeit, dann Adolf.
Ja, und 34, da gehörte ihm praktisch das ganze Wackelsteiner Ländchen.
Und dann hat er noch ein Hüttenwerk
auf das Wackelsteiner Ländchen gestellt.
Das waren dann schon zwei,
das alte Wackelsteiner Hüttenwerk
und das neue Wackelsteiner Hüttenwerk.
Und mitten im Krieg, in schwerer Zeit,
hat er noch ein Hüttenwerk
auf das Wackelsteiner Ländchen gestellt.
Ja, wenn der Senator erzählt.

Und dann 45, ausgebombt, demontiert.
Da hat sich der Senator gesagt:
"So, der Krieg ist verloren.
Was ist dabei rausgekommen?
Gar nichts."
Und er war froh,
dass er wenigstens noch das Wackelsteiner Ländchen hatte
und seine treuen Bauern;
hier einen Schinken, dort einen Liter Milch.
Und so konnte man ganz allmählich wieder anfangen.
Aber dann 48, Währungsreform.
Da stand der Senator wie jeder von uns da, mit vierzig Mark auf der Hand.
Und was hat er damit gemacht?
Etwa ein viertes Hüttenwerk
auf das Wackelsteiner Ländchen gestellt?
Nein. Auf den Kopf gehauen
in einer Nacht.
Und als er dann morgens auf der Straße stand,
neblig war´s und kalt,
da musste der Senator plötzlich so richtig lachen.
Er hatte eine gute Idee:
"Wie wäre es", sagte sich der Senator,
"wenn man aus dem Wackelsteiner Ländchen
ein Ferienparadies machen würde?"
Gesagt, getan.
Verkehrsminister angerufen - alter Kumpel aus schwerer Zeit.
Ja, und dann ist aus dem Wackelsteiner Ländchen
das Wackelsteiner Ländchen geworden,
wie es heute ein jeder kennt.
Und dann hat der Senator noch ein Hüttenwerk
auf das Wackelsteiner Ländchen gestellt.
Ja, wenn der Senator erzählt.

Aber dann wird er traurig, der Senator.
"Und wissen Sie was", sagt er dann,
"die waren damals doch glücklicher,
die Leute.
Wie ich angefangen habe:
Sohn eines Tischlers,
der war mit vierzig schon invalide,
alle Finger der rechten Hand unter der Kreissäge.
Mit fünf Jahren schon bin ich jeden Tag
von Wackelrode nach Hohentalholzheim gelaufen,
zwölf Kilometer hin
und zwölf Kilonmeter zurück.
Und warum?"
Ja, wenn der Senator erzählt._

Sag ich nun noch was zum Kabarett? Lieber nicht.  

M. Boettcher


----------

